# What are the perfect tank mates for betta fish???



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have one Betta and I have a 15 gallon tank. I change my water once a month nd I do a 50% wc every week. I dnt have a filter because I was told that they we're particularly needed for Betta fish, but of course if I get other fish I will have no choice to get a filter. I am going to get a water heater tomorrow and was thinkin bout grabing some tank mates for my little friend, So does anybody have any suggestions???


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum! A filter is always a good thing to have when keeping Betta Fish. I personally lover Cascade power 80 because they have a adjustable water flow notch which come in handy when keeping Bettas as they hate strong water flow...but many on this forum love the Topfin Power Whisper filters. These too are also very nice. Many say filters arent needed when keeping bettas but a heater is a MUST...so you should def. pick one up as soon as possible and set it at at least 78. Bettas can be housed at temps between 78-83 degrees. I house mine in temps around 80 degrees. 
Fav. Tanks mates I like are...
Cories- 4 or more in a 15gallon 
Platies- Females 4-6 only in a 15 gallon...
keep in mind..these are only my favs.


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanx for the input! I am definitely goin 2 go get the heater 2mar. and also your fav mates are they easily accessible or will I have 2 search for them? Is it possible to keep also a female betta in such a large tank with my buddy Bluey??? or is it a bad idea like I've heard from a couple people already?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have any live plants....

Without a filter- with or without live plants...good tank mates for a 15gal would be a proper school of corydoras....6-8.....with corydoras you also need soft substrate for their barbels.....

However, with tank mates of any species can present feeding problems since Bettas can be such little pigs when it comes to food...lol......Betta tend to get themselves in trouble from over eating...little buggers....lol.....

IME/O-you don't have to have filters with Bettas and you may or may not need a heater...this depends on your weather and seeing that you are in PA..you will need a heater-good that you plan to pick one up...your goal is to maintain a stable water temp in the 76-80F range...but you will need a thermometer to monitor tank water temp and water temp for water changes....

Other species of fish-male guppies, endlers (but not both) and if you get all males you don't have to worry about over population....being livebearers they can reproduce pretty fast.....lol......lots of tetra species to pick from too...go to your fish shop and look at the fish that you like-write down the name and then research, however, you will need some type of aeration to properly keep some species of fish due to oxygen needs...

And with the added filtration from either live plants or a filter.....you will not need to make 100% water changes and you can establish the nitrogen cycle....

Love to see some pics......and welcome to the forum....


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rell30 said:


> Thanx for the input! I am definitely goin 2 go get the heater 2mar. and also your fav mates are they easily accessible or will I have 2 search for them? Is it possible to keep also a female betta in such a large tank with my buddy Bluey??? or is it a bad idea like I've heard from a couple people already?


Yes, they are easily accessible. No, you cannot keep a female with a male. They will fight, and it will end badly.


----------



## Bettalover22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Some bettas get along with almost any community fish were as some have to live by themselves. It all depends on the fishes personalities. And some female bettas can live with males. I have a male & female crowntail together & a male half moon with a female crowntail with no problems. My male crowntail actually got depressed when I took her out so I put her back. But as far as putting other fish with your betta I would try a few neon tetra to start. Theyre cheap (about $1 each) and beautiful, at least if it doesn't work out u won't loose alot of money. And if it does work then I would put some other peaceful fish in the tank.


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Do you have any live plants....
> 
> Without a filter- with or without live plants...good tank mates for a 15gal would be a proper school of corydoras....6-8.....with corydoras you also need soft substrate for their barbels.....
> 
> ...


Im already on the job of getting the heater that will be done tomarrow and when im in the pet store ill check out the fish to see which ones I like, like you suggested. I am in the workings of fixing up the the bettas fish tank right now. I am a new owner and for now hes in a 1.5 Gal bowl with sum gravel and sum plants to keep him happy! I luv my little bluey he always makes me smile wen he swims bac and forth through the plants like the athlete that he is lol


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bettalover22 said:


> Some bettas get along with almost any community fish were as some have to live by themselves. It all depends on the fishes personalities. And some female bettas can live with males. I have a male & female crowntail together & a male half moon with a female crowntail with no problems. My male crowntail actually got depressed when I took her out so I put her back. But as far as putting other fish with your betta I would try a few neon tetra to start. Theyre cheap (about $1 each) and beautiful, at least if it doesn't work out u won't loose alot of money. And if it does work then I would put some other peaceful fish in the tank.


Yes thats also an important factor. I wanted to be able to know what would work best in this situation rather than taking a stab in the dark and wasting hard earned money! lol


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Yes, they are easily accessible. No, you cannot keep a female with a male. They will fight, and it will end badly.


Thanx


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

ok so I've done some research on some of the mates you guys talked to me about. I have decided on either neon tetra or guppies. Also I decided to pick up sum snails and/or shrimp or crayfish. I also wanted to put some sucker fish in the tank. Maybe a bristle nosed pleco or the cories, still not sure yet but i think this should be a very healthy and interesting combination of creatures that should provide me with daily joy. If you have any suggestions or critiques they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bettalover22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Be carefull with the shrimp, they could become betta lunch! I would look at some julli cories as far as sucker fish, they are beautifull & fun to watch (when they get comfortable) when u have more than one. 
The jullies stay pretty small, maybe 2 inches full grown. Plecos get almost a foot long. Dont put any guppies with long tails in the tank.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I would recommend a filter to cycle the tank. Then you'd onl have to do a 25% change weekly if you have one betta in that tank. Even if you hade some tank mates you'd only have to do 30-40% changes weekly.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with Neil D, if you cycle your tank first then you won't have as much trouble when you want to add other fish. After 2-3 weeks with just the betta in the tank, you can add your schooling fish (neons/guppies) then after 2 more weeks you can add your bottom feeders... Don't add them all at once. 
15 gal stocking:
1 male betta
6 guppies/neons
5-6 small cories (pygmy cories, jullie cories or panda cories) OR 7-10 amano/cherry/ghost shrimp OR 1 candy stripe pleco (max size 4")


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm Dark Moon I think the fish you listed would slightly overstock the tank. The smaller plecos should never be put into anything less than 20 gallons, and the guppies would populate the tank.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking back at it, ya... Candy Cane plecos can be housed in tanks 15 gal and up, though that isn't ideal. 

I personally don't like housing guppies with bettas but OP was deciding between guppies and neons. It isn't really feasible to house both guppies and cories in the tank then huh? What are your thoughts on the neons and the cories? Temperment-wise they would be ok since they aren't nearly as interruptive as guppies but is that also overstocking? It's right on the edge imo. It would be ok with pygmy cories but those can be hard to come by.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I personally don't like neons or guppies housed with Bettas. But I love the Cories. So 100% with the Cories. If you go with the guppies get all female. 4-6.. All females=Less aggression and there isn't any chance in breeding..not that there would have been a good chance that the fry would have survived with a betta in the tank anyway..if you go with the neons make sure to get atleast 5 to create a small school like community.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Agreed, 100% on the cories. Between the guppies and the neons, I'd go with neons since guppies can be fin nippers. However, neons can be ruled out if your pH is over 7.5 since they need acidic water or they will die... 

Rell30- do you know your water's pH? That might make the decision for you.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Neons are fin nippers as well, I had 6 with my betta in my 14g and if I didnt get them fed fast enough they'd nip my bettas tail :/ So if you do get them, keep them well fed.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

perhaps check aqadvisor.com? very useful in making sure fish are compatible and that you dont overstock!!! =)


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't use aqadvisor.com for stocking advice, it is WAY wrong most of the time. The inch per gallon rule is safer honestly. Bettas get 2.5 gallons, neons each get 1 gal, cories get 1-2 gal depending on the species.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

I dont recommend neon tetras since they are fast swimmers and will stress your bettas, also they are fin nippers. And guppies have long flowing fins and resemble bettas which will trigger the bettas fighting instincts.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Don't use aqadvisor.com for stocking advice, it is WAY wrong most of the time. The inch per gallon rule is safer honestly. Bettas get 2.5 gallons, neons each get 1 gal, cories get 1-2 gal depending on the species.


is it? It always seemed good to me...I've tried seeing what could be put in my 2gal with my betta and it always warns me and stuff...I spose if you have a larger tank thats easier to tell. Thanks for letting me know =)

well good luck anyhow!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

We've had some really crazy stocking stories as a result of that site lol


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Interesting, I've never had problems with neons... They are extremely peaceful and one of the first fish people suggest to house with bettas since they are not fin nippers. IMO they aren't too active either. My bettas have never been bothered by them (they are the only fish I will house with male bettas).


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> I personally don't like neons or guppies housed with Bettas. But I love the Cories. So 100% with the Cories. If you go with the guppies get all female. 4-6.. All females=Less aggression and there isn't any chance in breeding..not that there would have been a good chance that the fry would have survived with a betta in the tank anyway..if you go with the neons make sure to get atleast 5 to create a small school like community.


There may not be a chance of breeding but most female guppies are already pregnant.


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow I jus took in alot of information jus now! lol I greatly appreciate the advise now i kno that i have I have 2 do more research but the cories sound like the only thing thats set in stone. The guppies are a definite no from what you guys have told me. I have to say that im still leanin toward the neons tho because they are always the 1st fish everyone recommends to keep with betta.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Neons will be fine in just about any pH, however, for breeding they do need lower pH and hardness for the eggs to hatch

Guppies-I have yet to have a Betta confuse species and think a fancy tail guppy is a Betta

One of the biggest problems with mixed species with Bettas- is feeding and too small tanks that allow the Betta to corner the other species of fish and injury it or the other way around and the Betta is injured......


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cardinal tetras nipped my guy:-(


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

For cories, I like panda cories.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

For what its worth:

I have tried:

ghost shrimp
cory cats (bronze)
green neons
guppies
P. khuli loach 

I lost:
all my neons
all my ghost shrimp
1 cory cat
all guppies, 
and the p. khuli loach is mia (but that is the way they are... they are excellent hiders).

The neons all went missing in one night (sorority setting).
Guppies... pregnant female died (sorority setting). Male died about a month after in isolation.
Ghost Shrimp: 4, over stocked in 5 gallon tank with betta and p.khuli loach.
Predated on each other - betta finished off the last one.
1 cory cat - mauled to death by betta. All other cory cats survived; move to sorority where they are very happy (three cory cats).

The bettas are all doing great (minus one, who passed on due to an incurable physical defect)!

I hear snails are nice... lol!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

haha


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Fishy- I find it is near impossible to keep any type of community fish aside from cories and slightly aggressive tetras in female sororities. Females band together and tear weaker fish apart, it isn't pretty! I hope you find the Kuli loach, mine always disappear without a trace D:


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Hey Fishy- I find it is near impossible to keep any type of community fish aside from cories and slightly aggressive tetras in female sororities. Females band together and tear weaker fish apart, it isn't pretty! I hope you find the Kuli loach, mine always disappear without a trace D:


And if I do get cories how many should be in a school so that they are happy??


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Rell30 said:


> And if I do get cories how many should be in a school so that they are happy??


My understanding is between 4-6, but that varies according to species and tank size. Do some online research on the specific cory cats you want to get, to be sure they will be happy! Also, to protect their barbels (those wiskery things on their face), you should plan on using a soft, sandy substrate in your tank.


----------

